
Why do we have blood types? - srikar
http://mosaicscience.com/story/why-do-we-have-blood-types
======
rlpb
Based on the pathogen hypothesis at the end of the article, it seems to me
that diversity in blood type itself could be the key benefit to a species
here.

------
supermatou
Some scientific data re. various cancers and their correlation with ABO
groups:

[http://ispub.com/IJPA/13/1/5982](http://ispub.com/IJPA/13/1/5982)

